# Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi?



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Seems like every single one of their motors is interference. We would have more of them still on the road (more for me to choose from) if valves didn't break every time a belt snapped.








Even a moderator on this Vortex had a motor grenade itself.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (VWVancouver)*

What? I thought I was supposed to wait until the belt broke until I replaced it







Wow,, guess I'll be changing my tbelt every 200,000 miles instead


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (Silly_me)*

I can let the belt break in the Volvo, non interference turbocharged/intercooled 4 banger. Ok, let me know when it breaks in the V8 and then replace the belt


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (VWVancouver)*

Lets see... how many bent valves will that be? 1...2...3...4...5.......32








The receptionist at the shop hands you a jar of vaseline and sends you back to the service department. "Enjoy your stay Mr. Silly







"


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (LangsamKafer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The receptionist at the shop hands you a jar of vaseline and sends you back to the service department. "Enjoy your stay Mr. Silly







"[HR][/HR]​Silly_me- "Hmmmm, I can always use extra vaseline out in the shed. Thanks!"


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (LangsamKafer)*

32 holes to plug and only one can of vaseline?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (Silly_me)*

Only one of the holes is moist though


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (VWVancouver)*

pretty much all the pre 88 10v's are non-interferience motors. Also 10v turbo's up to 90(1?) shouldnt hit when the belt breaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now if you have a V8 or 20v you might want to replace the belt on the factory reccomended time








Im still trying to figure out what the vaselene is for


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can let the belt break in the Volvo, non interference turbocharged/intercooled 4 banger.







[HR][/HR]​I could have sworn that the turbo 4 Volvo was an interference motor.
-You learn something new every day.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Also 10v turbo's up to 90(1?) shouldnt hit when the belt breaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Ok thanks. There might be an 89' 200 quattro available in my area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Also 10v turbo's up to 90(1?) shouldnt hit when the belt breaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok thanks. There might be an 89' 200 quattro available in my area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Whoa, totally wrong. All the turbo Audi engines have been interferance, even the MC1 & MC2. They have cupped pistons (outer edge is higher than center), it's this outer edge that contacts the valves. Always change your belt on time if you have a turbo. The 2.1 & 2.2 NA engines were non interferance and the 2.3 (NG) is a "conditional non-interfeance" meaning it is non interfeance exept at very high RPMS...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Also 10v turbo's up to 90(1?) shouldnt hit when the belt breaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok thanks. There might be an 89' 200 quattro available in my area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whoa, totally wrong. All the turbo Audi engines have been interferance, even the MC1 & MC2. They have cupped pistons (outer edge is higher than center), it's this outer edge that contacts the valves. Always change your belt on time if you have a turbo. The 2.1 & 2.2 NA engines were non interferance and the 2.3 (NG) is a "conditional non-interfeance" meaning it is non interfeance exept at very high RPMS...[HR][/HR]​Ok, I'll just assume than any Audi i'm interested in is an interference engine


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (duandcc)*

Thanks Duandcc, I was unsure if the turbo's hit or not.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Is there such as thing as a non interference motor made by Audi? (NW4KQ driver)*

Although the 10vt motors are technically interference, I've seen many break with no bent valves... Although changing timing belts is always a good idea.


----------

